

Tech titans meet in secret to plug SSL hole - timf
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2009/11/05/serious_ssl_bug/

======
timf
Here is the discovery: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=923333>

------
aristus
Hey, awesome. Can we use this as a vehicle to force people off IE6?

"No banking for you, dear sir, until you upgrade."

